# The Mayor's official residence



## NegrenseBuglasnon (Mar 8, 2016)

My current city of residence, Quezon City, Philippines, has. It's called "The Reception House" but it looks like he is handing it over to the incoming Vice President of the Philippines.










Source: link


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

Sweden doesn't have mayors anymore, but one equivalent might be the office of _Landshövding_. It covers larger geographic regions than just a specific city, but they have official residences in the main city of their region. 

The Stockholm Landshövding lives in Tessin Palace, right next to the Royal Palace in Stockholm. Tessin Palace was built between 1694 and 1701 as the private residence of the city architect Nicodemus Tessin the younger. It's one of the best preserved private baroque palaces in Europe, with the main parade floor completely preserved in it's original appearance. The palace has an enclosed garden that uses forced perspective to appear larger than it's relatively small actual size.

The palace has been owned by the city of Stockholm since 1773 and has been used as residence for city officials ever since.

Tessin Palace - Tessinska palatset by Nenyaki, on Flickr

Tessinska Palatset by UK in Sweden, on Flickr

Tessinska Palatset by Mark_E, on Flickr


Tessin Palace - Tessinska palatset by Nenyaki, on Flickr


----------

